# Okay who caught the foot and isn't fessing up?



## BadMeat (Jul 8, 2010)

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20120508/NEWS/305080018


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard a guy caught it and threw it back because it was only a foot long.....................gotta hand it to ya for great post ideas  Heads up for another foot in the river ! Keep your eyes peeled !


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought the same thing. Figured it had to be someone on here that caught it.


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

That qualify for a foot-ohio pin?!?


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

These jokes wouldn't be funny if it was someone you knew. This person is somebodies family member

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Its terribly unfortunate my thoughts are with the family of the deceased. However the catch and release comment did make me laugh.


----------



## nturner (Mar 11, 2012)

I fish that spot pretty frequently. I'm glad I didn't go out that day. The river is really high right now. I'm suprised anyone tried


----------



## biggredj (May 24, 2010)

I heard the river went down a foot or two...I didn't know it was literal 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Duh duh chhhhhh


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

It probably came from that funeral home in Dayton again.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

misterbreeze said:


> It probably came from that funeral home in Dayton again.


??? Huh?


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

That article seems pretty goofy. The police don't suspect it was a homicide or suicide? Well, who in the world commits suicide by cutting off their foot and throwing it in the river? What are a persons odds of finding a foot, a fairly fresh foot while fishing especially on a day when the waters up and hardly anyone at all IS fishing. This whole thing is really really weird.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Call Matt Moneymaker and tell him about the baby big foot siteing... to bad the rest of it isnt there. I wonder if it smells squatchy and thats why the cops dont want to say any more till later? And the hits just keep on commin.
later ya'll
donm


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

biggredj said:


> I heard the river went down a foot or two...I didn't know it was literal
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


im sorry, but that had me laughin!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

biggredj said:


> I heard the river went down a foot or two...I didn't know it was literal
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Made me laugh too.


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

Awhile back a funeral home in Dayton was accused of throwing body parts in the river. I'm not going to say which one.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I just dont want to fish the headwaters....


----------



## Sfritr (Aug 9, 2011)

That is TOEtally strange.
I wonder who will "Foot" the bill for the police to track down its owner?
Maybe it was a catfisherman using a "stink" bait
The water is still a bit cold. I wonder if the foot should have had a "drift sock" on???

 sorry I couldn't help it


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

If you do fish the headwaters keep a eye out for the rocks, and use your brain. I missed a big rock by a nose, and another one by a hair. Eye's are biting in the mouth of river and red ear gills. Keep your chin in the wind, and ear to the ground, and you will be fine.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Jeremy Wade (host of "River Monsters" fishing show) would probably have used it as catfish bait.

One of the episodes was in India, as tradition the locals cremate bodies and cast the remains into the river. According to the show the goonch catfish has learned to hang out there and feast on the leftovers.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Sfritr said:


> That is TOEtally strange.
> I wonder who will "Foot" the bill for the police to track down its owner?
> Maybe it was a catfisherman using a "stink" bait
> The water is still a bit cold. I wonder if the foot should have had a "drift sock" on???
> ...


just had to get your feet wet in this thread didn't ya?


----------



## biggredj (May 24, 2010)

I don't wanna step on anybody's toe's here but I think this thread is getting out of control

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

